# chains around the neck?



## BullPunk77

i have been seeing a number of pitbulls with heavy looking chains around their neck, i have heard of people using weighted collars is this just people doing a cheaper way of strengthening the neck? quite a few of these owners seem questionable, we have major dog fighting issues in chicago, and one of the workers at our pet store claims this is used for fighting dogs but that has also been said about treadmills which we use all the time and not for fighting. is using a chain around the neck good for adding muscle and strengthening the dog or is it just cruel?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Yes I believe that some people that fight their dogs do use this metho so I have be told but not all people that use tread mills fight their dogs. Tread mills are great for exericisng your dog especailly if you live in area where it is hard to wlk your dog because of lose dogs. I don't like that heavy chain around the dogs neck and I don't think it does anything for the breed to be shown this way.


----------



## BullPunk77

i agree with the image issue it definately made the dogs and owner look intimidating which is not what tuck and i are going for we want people to play with us not run away.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Me too. I want people to stop and ask about my dogs in a nice way. Mikado has made alot of last impressions on people and I hope to do the same with Chalice.


----------



## American_Pit13

I use a heavy chain attached to my dogs collar when Stack goes outside with out me because he will jump my 8 foot fence. If the chains are worn often they will leave terrible sores and black shading on the neck. They can be used to build up muscle , but I don't think its the best way to do it. I don't think its cruel unless the dogs are being kept with this chain on constantly.


----------



## Deuce

I think Chains are cool if you want your Pit to pose for a picture. I wouldnt use it for training or intimidation  I wouldnt want to walk around with a Huge heavy chain around my neck :hammer:


----------



## Sydney

Sydney has a heavy chain collar but she wears it we her and lady are in the house playing


----------



## italianwjt

heavy chain = ghetto:cop:


----------



## GSDBulldog

Heavy chains and weighted collars are an awesome way to damage your dogs' vertebrae!


----------



## ILuvPits87

You say theres a cheap way to strenthen a dogs neck, so whats a good way to strenthen a dogs neck?? Hey american pit your dog jumps an 8 foot fence??? lol how big is your dog?


----------



## BullPunk77

GSDBulldog said:


> Heavy chains and weighted collars are an awesome way to damage your dogs' vertebrae!


i actually stopped a guy today while i was on a delivery to ask why he had the chain on and to see how old his dog was, it was only 8 months i was apaulled that he would put that much weight on his dogs growing plates. definately going to cause long term damage to the poor pup all to get a beefier looking dog faster. such a shame


----------



## Sydney

GSDBulldog said:


> Heavy chains and weighted collars are an awesome way to damage your dogs' vertebrae!


I mean Im sure if it weighed a ton but its only like 2 pounds max...its heavy compared to a normal collar but I hardly think that her playing with it on will hurt her vertebrae....do you think?? it doesn't seem to phase her any...


----------



## geisthexe

italianwjt said:


> heavy chain = ghetto:cop:


----------



## American_Pit13

ILuvPits87 said:


> Hey american pit your dog jumps an 8 foot fence??? lol how big is your dog?



















That big. I used pics with my daughter for size comparison.










Miss Mae will also jump the fence, but only if Stack does, then she will follow. Otherwise you can't call her over a baby gate lol..


----------



## ILuvPits87

Kinda hard to compare... whats his weight?


----------



## American_Pit13

60lbs......Knee high. I am 5 foot 4.


----------



## ILuvPits87

theres not pictures of you being 5,4... how tall was you doughter in that pic and i can come with a comparison


----------



## wheezie

how tall is he at the withrs...t ehn you dont need a comparison


----------



## geisthexe

Well size should not matter jumping a 8 ft fence ... My Staffie is only 37 lbs and 15 at the withers and he jumps an 8 ft fence easily. 

What does that have to do with the tea in china ??? :angeldevi 

Deb


----------



## geisthexe

Oh and putting a chain around a dogs neck to strengthen it is not bad at all. actually if you look at human boxers or UFC fighters the do it as well. 

Only way it is bad is if you are leaving it for long periods of time, at that point you are breaking down muscle. 

Deb


----------



## brogers

I have heard things about a weighted chain around the collar being bad , but I have seen a dog that would constantly pull on the chain and had the collar dug into its neck and it was nasty.......

on the jumping , tug who is only 7 months old can jump 6' vertical no problem


----------



## geisthexe

brogers said:


> I have heard things about a weighted chain around the collar being bad , but I have seen a dog that would constantly pull on the chain and had the collar dug into its neck and it was nasty.......
> 
> on the jumping , tug who is only 7 months old can jump 6' vertical no problem


You are talking about something totally different. If you are training your dog and want more muscle in the neck area you would put a chain or a weight collar on the dog while you are training No longer then that period. 
Leaving one on a dog just to do it and watch the dog pull and pull is something entirely different and it is cruel punishment. I would love to do that some of the jackasses out there that are cruel to animals.

Deb


----------



## Sydney

geisthexe said:


> Oh and putting a chain around a dogs neck to strengthen it is not bad at all. actually if you look at human boxers or UFC fighters the do it as well.
> 
> Only way it is bad is if you are leaving it for long periods of time, at that point you are breaking down muscle.
> 
> Deb


this is sydney's its not really that big and we only leave it on for maybe 30 min to a hour occasionally when she is playing we don't tie her down or make her head drag on the floor.....


----------



## American_Pit13

My daughter is 36 inches she is 3 years old and my knee is 20 inches so somewhere in between there lol.. I have never measured him sorry lol...


----------



## italianwjt

ILuvPits87 said:


> Hey american pit your dog jumps an 8 foot fence??? lol how big is your dog?


ive seen them climb 15 ft fences in videos, they were competing


----------



## GSDBulldog

The cervical vertebrae of the neck were NOT DESIGNED to hold excessive weight. There are numerous ways to work a dog that will at the same time not cause harm to the animal.


----------



## ILuvPits87

oh i thought you ment the dog jumpped the whole fence... lol but i can believe it climbing, climbing isnt that hard


----------



## cane76

GSDBulldog said:


> Heavy chains and weighted collars are an awesome way to damage your dogs' vertebrae!


heavy chains maybe,but a dog that has damaged vertabtae from a 10 pound chain or a weighted collar is predisposed to crippling defects and possably should be eliminated from the gene pool..
this dog i had wore this very bulky collar,and it rested in his shoulder area rather than his neck,and the dog would run 3 plus miles a day in decent weather while wering it,and was no worse for it.
also i must say that having a chain[logging chain]around your dogs neck or a weighted collar on for a extended amount of time,or walking your dog with a chain is incedably ignorant and bad for the breeds image.
moderate use is fine and will build a bit of muscle,but nothing that genetics
and proper conditioning wouldnt do by itself...


----------



## Judy

I'm wondering why a dog's neck would need to be conditioned?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I can only think of one reason and it isn't a good one.


----------



## American_Pit13

ILuvPits87 said:


> oh i thought you ment the dog jumpped the whole fence... lol but i can believe it climbing, climbing isnt that hard


 He does jump it. italianwjt was talking about climbing. He doesn't clear it he will jump to the top grab it with his paws and go over. He can jump up the full height of the 8 ft. Probably more, but I have never tested him lol..

Oh by the way I measured him today and he is 20 inches high at the shoulder.


----------



## ILuvPits87

wow the most i can probably jump up is 5 feet... but ive climbed rocks without harnesses up to 20 feet maybe higher but i dont wanna risk going any higher without a harness on... kenesaw mountain has good rocks and so does stone mountain, i wouldnt risk climbing stone mountain without a harness on. at sweet water creek i almost broke my neck climbing without a harness there was a 10 foot cliff then it leveled then went up another 20 feet and i was climbing the second part of it and a piece of rock broke off as i pulled and slipped and fell 10 feet and my sis was right there to stop me falling down the next cliff. then i got up and climbed it again and i did it successfully


----------



## American_Pit13

ILuvPits87 said:


> wow the most i can probably jump up is 5 feet... but ive climbed rocks without harnesses up to 20 feet maybe higher but i dont wanna risk going any higher without a harness on... kenesaw mountain has good rocks and so does stone mountain, i wouldnt risk climbing stone mountain without a harness on. at sweet water creek i almost broke my neck climbing without a harness there was a 10 foot cliff then it leveled then went up another 20 feet and i was climbing the second part of it and a piece of rock broke off as i pulled and slipped and fell 10 feet and my sis was right there to stop me falling down the next cliff. then i got up and climbed it again and i did it successfully


Thats cool. Do you take pics when you hike? I bet the areas are beautiful.


----------



## ILuvPits87

oh ya i got pictures ill post them later and yes its way beautiful... this is sweetwater creek these pictures are new i just took these pictures 9/21 and yes its off a month and thats when i almost broke something on my body climbing lol. and for most of these pics i had to jump rocks to get to the middle of the creek so it was fun that day and the rocks in this creek is as big as your car or suv and some can get as big as semi trucks











This is all i have for now. I have pictures of a old mill that the enemy army back in the 1800's ordered his men to burn the mill down and took the workers prisoner. if you wanna see a mill that got burned down then just let me know. right now my brother is taking the dog to the vet so im gonna see whats wrong with her. k let me kno if you wanna see em


----------



## OUTLAW

Once again I think these big chains give the breed a bad image. Leave the big chain on John Cena and on t.v. and off any breed dealing with BSL.


----------



## American_Pit13

Sorry about hijacking this thread:hammer: . Those pics are very nice and it looks like a fun great area. It looks like a fun place to have dogs play in.


----------



## ILuvPits87

Although dogs are allow i wouldnt recomend take your dog to sweetwater creek not ever ive seen 8 foot water macasins and there very deady to dogs... and the terrain is dangerouse there paths that people walk on that is narrow to 2 feet then it drops to 40-50 and and in some places it drops to 100 foot... but i do recomend takeing your dog to kenesaw mountain becaue theres no killer snakes there and no deadly drop offs... ya but its a good thread and yes i appoligize for changing the thread topic :hammer:


----------



## GSDBulldog

That looks just like a place I stayed at up in Ellijay, GA. I loved it there.


----------



## ashbash91

I just have the huge chains on for pictures then they come off... i don't walk them around w/ them on though that could really do some damage... but I do put little chains on my dogs when I take them to shows and out because they popped all the collars i have bought them!


----------



## ILuvPits87

Please dont put a chain around a American Pitbull Terriers neck just to take pictures of him/her i mean thats why pibulls have bad rep as it is well one of the reasons because people think if a dog has to be put on a chain to be contained that its a big bad thing that is ready to kill get what im trying to say?


----------



## Nation

Chain or no chain ignorant people are gonna look at your APBT and be afraid I personally dont use a chain but I dont have a problem with people who do for show.

Its not the image of the pitbull getting it in so much trouble, its bad owners not taking the responsibility that comes with owning one of these dogs.

Or maybe we should just put pink bows on all our dogs and watch how people change there opinion because the dog looks less intimidating.


----------



## ILuvPits87

Nation said:


> Chain or no chain ignorant people are gonna look at your APBT and be afraid I personally dont use a chain but I dont have a problem with people who do for show.
> 
> Its not the image of the pitbull getting it in so much trouble, its bad owners not taking the responsibility that comes with owning one of these dogs.
> 
> Or maybe we should just put pink bows on all our dogs and watch how people change there opinion because the dog looks less intimidating.


You said it yourself... No matter what we do Pitbulls are gonna always have a bad image and why is that??? Bad owners make Bad pitbulls which then attacks a person and THEN that creats the BAD IMAGE and chains dont help... of course we cant stop iresponsible owners but we can stop the other little things that create bad image that already is... man if their was no iresponsible owners and breeders do you know how much less of a BAD IMAGE the American Pitbull Terrier would have?? the American Pitbull Terrier sure does have a temperment but in the hands of the right people it can be contained and in the hands of an irresponsible owner the dog gets out of hand then that owner gets rid of it in a bad way such as dropping him/her at some random location then that dog can then attack someone then BAM here come the dumb a55 media which they will increase Bad Rep on the breed which we dearly love so much. ok im done i kinda got a laugh about the pink bows... sounds like an idea 0.o


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

ILuvPits87 said:


> You said it yourself... No matter what we do Pitbulls are gonna always have a bad image and why is that??? Bad owners make Bad pitbulls which then attacks a person and THEN that creats the BAD IMAGE and chains dont help... of course we cant stop iresponsible owners but we can stop the other little things that create bad image that already is... man if their was no iresponsible owners and breeders do you know how much less of a BAD IMAGE the American Pitbull Terrier would have?? the American Pitbull Terrier sure does have a temperment but in the hands of the right people it can be contained and in the hands of an irresponsible owner the dog gets out of hand then that owner gets rid of it in a bad way such as dropping him/her at some random location then that dog can then attack someone then BAM here come the dumb a55 media which they will increase Bad Rep on the breed which we dearly love so much. ok im done i kinda got a laugh about the pink bows... sounds like an idea 0.o


I think we can regulate who owns an APBT alot more than we already do.

All it takes is a good citizen to report bad situations to animal control before they even happen. If you notice animals in unfit conditions (living or physical) call the AC. Even if the animal is questionably ok or not... call and send those suckers out there to check! Whoever has their animals in poor conditions should have a warning incase it was a slip of the mind...i GUESS it happens...then the AC should follow up within 2-3 days on the conditions the animals are in. If there is serious neglect the animals should be confinscated and fines weighed and jail time as seen fit. but they shouldn't get a 2nd or a 3rd chance to forget about precious lives. Animals should be confinscated and heavy fines as well as jail time... I'm talking alot more strict than it is now... I would THEN consider Animal Control doing its job and earning the rights to be called ANIMAL CONTROL which is funded by our tax dollars.

We can fully screen all potential owners (breeders rescues and shelters). Criminal backround checks, the AC should have all complaints against Jane, Call to verify employment to make sure that they are going to be able to provide for the newly aquired pet, Check with their vet to see if they have any issues with the new owner, and make sure that the new owner is a HOME OWNER... If not get the necessarry consent from the landlord in writing that they won't get the boot for bringing home a new pet... and a APBT! If possible do a home visit to see if they have enough space and cleanliness for the animal to be content with for the rest of their lives. Also know that it is ok to say NO to a potential new home.

When someones dog "attacks" while being unsupervised ( chiuahua to St Bernard)they should be steeply fined and have it go against the owners criminal history... no one is going to let their dogs in any potential mishap if they know it's going to prevent them from getting a job to put food in their mouth. The first time around it should be a misdomeanor...but the second time it should be considered a felony as far as I'm concerned because they've had previous "warning".

I cannot think of any reason why all of this cannot be done. All it would take is a little EFFORT on both sides... bad owners will be more motivated to be good or not own animals at all if they had to face this reality!


----------



## Hero of Time!

american_pit13 said:


> That big. I used pics with my daughter for size comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Mae will also jump the fence, but only if Stack does, then she will follow. Otherwise you can't call her over a baby gate lol..


Wow Stack looks great. He appears to be very ferocious with your daughter lol. What's his line?


----------



## wheezie

i personlly just find the chain look along with the huge spike collars dumb looking. american pit, i love the second pic of your daughter and dog one of my favs


----------



## American_Pit13

Hero of Time! said:


> Wow Stack looks great. He appears to be very ferocious with your daughter lol. What's his line?


Stacks Ped.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=257553


----------



## chino0503

i agree.... having heavy chains on their necks, walking around with spiked collars (you know and i know that a apbt doesnt need no damn spiked collar to protect itself), heavy chained leashes (the only time a chain is needed is for a tether), and spiked harness's only makes the breed look bad.... but thats just my opinion.


----------



## maggiesmommie

I've used a choker chain on Maggie because she pulls so bad...but then I found the gentle leader and trust me that works so much better! Too bad our dogs didnt have longer hair cuz then we could do a pink bow thing and all take pictures! lol 

I dont belive in big chains and spiked collars or any of that. I was at the shelter one day and these people walked in with a little min pin who was fat and had a spiked collar on and it was too cute!


----------



## cane76

i always find it funny when folks in the apbt community bad mouth folks for conditioning a dog with a weighted collar or chain around the neck but advocate drag weight training and weight pull comps were some dogs have pulled 100 times there own body weight for 16 ft,lol....How can a weighted collar used souly for conditioning be bad for a dogs vertabry but weight pull isnt bad for the joints,hips and health of a dog?such hypocrisy in the apbt circle makes it hard to take anything said without a grain of salt,or at least be suspicious of a underling politicly based agenda or political correctness in many individuals posts,jmo..............
any dog that shows signs of injury or defects from weighted collar or chain or weight pull for that matter was predisposed to crippling defects and is a cull,point blank.....


----------



## pimpidypimp

I think heavy chains look bad for the breed, but Im not opposed to a chain coller at all as long as its not a tow chain, In fact I think choke chains that are modified not to choke your dog looks good! All my dogs wear one! I buy the heavyest choke chain i can get and take one of the big rings off so it cant choke them I measure and cut what size it needs to be then reattach the chain to the remaining ring. I think they look good and work extremly well. And if ya use a heavyduty well made with good welds kind of choke coller there strong enough for tie outs.


----------



## Kimbers dad

I think the huge log chains are for image only jmo. I wouldn't want that around my neck.


----------



## lisaann339

i used to have a chain coller for my pit because he would break every other coller i put on him!!! it did help with the strengthening.. definately not for fighting purposes though.. People were very intimidated by him because of it.. but after a little while i had to take it off of him because the links pinched his neck and made it raw..so i would suggest that you don't use chains at all for a happier dog =) i eventually found something other than chain links that was strong enough...it took a while but i got it!!


----------



## bahamutt99

Anybody having an issue with your dog busting regular collars should try Stillwater products. They are extremely strong.

Me, I don't like the chain "collars." They are rough on the fur, look stupid, and I've heard have a lot of potential for injuries. I don't mind weight pull, because the way the weight rides is totally different. It doesn't drag down on the neck, but rather sits down behind the dog. I'll be conditioning Terra for ADBA this year, but wont be using a weight around her neck. I just don't see the point.


----------

